# 1st Yote this Winter - He was HUGE!!



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

I love my Thompson Center 223 Pro Hunter!








[/url]


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

ndfellow, was that a road kill? Just kidding, looks big to me. Did you weigh it?


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

No I didn't, the other side of him had a fairly large hole in him so I didn't bring him home.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

WTG, it is always nice to get that first one of the year out of the way. Yep I would say that is a good size Coyote.

Congrats

Larry


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

nice yote.. if you had to guess how much u think it weighed.. 40?


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

at least 40 maybe more


----------



## Varmonter (Nov 6, 2006)

at least that..nice doggy


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

did you call him in or what?
looks like a nice one


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

No got lucky and found him strolling


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Thats a super dog. Nice!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

By not bringing him home did you mean you left it lay somewhere?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ndfellow said:


> No I didn't, the other side of him had a fairly large hole in him so I didn't bring him home.


Learn to sew up the holes.


----------

